# Winter Floormats



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

There are rubber floormats available for winter use in the Phaeton. Below is a scan from the German Phaeton accessories catalog. I don't know if these are available in North America or not, I have asked the parts dude at my dealership to check. Note that I strongly suspect that the rear floor mats are sized for a normal size (short wheelbase) Phaeton, not the LWB models we get in North America.
I have had a set of these same rubber mats for winter use in my Golf for the last two years, they are excellent.
PanEuropean
*Winter Floor Mats for the Phaeton*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

Here's what they look like when installed:
*Rubber Winter Floormats*


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

If YOU had footwell lighting, maybe we could see what they looked like!! (Just kidding, but it seems pretty dark down there in those cavities.) I appreciate your efforts in this matter.
Trekguy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Winter Floormats (trekguy)*

I have phoned my dealer and asked them to investigate this. They have promised to give me a list of all the things that they know they can change on the car, and also a printout from the VAG diagnostic tool of all the settings presently on my car. I will go to the dealer this Saturday to pick up their list, and also to plug my car into the diagnostic tool and have a printout made. Hopefully we can figure it out from that.
PanEuropean


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Winter Floormats (trekguy)*

Trekguy:
Sorry about the dark photo above - I had moved the bulb out of the way so it wouldn't get broken when I put the floormat in - corrected photo below:


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

PanEuropean:
Thanks for the laugh!!
Your interior is absolutely stunning.
I may plan a fall trip to your fair city soon (I stay with a friend on College St. in Little Italy). Maybe we could cross-paths?
Looking forward to your findings with the customization features.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Sure, it would be great to meet up. I will be in Canada for the rest of October, then I am away (Europe, Africa, Middle East) until about January 15. Let me know if/when you plan to come to Toronto.
PanEuropean


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

OK, here's the update on the original topic in this thread, which is Rubber Winter Floormats:
When I checked at my dealer this morning, the part number for the front mat set was in the EKTA system, but no availability yet. It is my guess that the part number for the rear floormats (shown in the photo at the top of this thread) is for _short wheelbase_ cars, not long wheelbase cars, and this probably explains why there is no part number in EKTA yet for the rear floor mats.
The parts staff at my dealership will call the distribution center today and see if there is any news about availability.
Note that these are NOT 'monster mats', they are standard European specification rubber winter floormats. Your dealership probably has identical rubber winter floormats in stock for Golfs, Passats, etc., if you want to have a look at them. I have used these mats for 3 winters now in my Golfs (one in Canada, one in Switzerland) and I am very happy with them.
PanEuropean


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

Here's an update on the winter floormat issue:
The parts manager at my dealership (Volkswagen Richmond Hill, just north of Toronto, Canada) called me today to tell me that both 'Monster Mats' and normal (European) rubber winter floormats are now listed in the electronic EKTA parts catalog. But... only the front floormats are available. The part number for the normal rubber one is the same as the part number I gave up at the top of this thread. 
I ordered a set of normal rubber winter floormats (I think the Monster Mats would look like crap in a Phaeton). They should arrive in about 4 days.
A few days ago, I wrote the folks who run the online "Drivers Gear' store at the Volkswagen North America website to ask about winter mats. Below is my letter, below that, their reply:
*My email to the VW Driver Gear store*
_I just purchased a new Phaeton W12, and would like to get some rubber winter floormats for it. I'm spending all my time trying to wash dirt off the sun beige velour floormats that came with the car. The part numbers for the rubber floormats are 3D0 061 501 041 for the front set, and 3D0 061 511 041 for the rear set. Please advise how I can get some of these.
By the way - you don't have Phaetons listed on the drop-down list of cars at the VW Driver Gear website. A Phaeton is a new VW product, sort of like a large Passat. It has been on sale in North America for over a year now. You might want to consider adding this vehicle to the list._
--------------------------------------
Here is their reply, which arrived today:
*VW North America's reply*
_Thank you for inquiring about floor mats for your Phaeton. Unfortunately, we only offer the European front mats for the Phaeton, item number 3D0 061 501 041. This item can be purchased by contacting one of our DriverGear Representatives at the phone number listed below or you can purchase this item through your local VW dealership. The rear mats did not fit in the North America vehicle._
-----------------------------------
The only problem with their reply is that they are wrong - the rear floormats fit the long wheelbase car just fine. Every car I saw in the demonstration fleet at Dresden had winter mats in the front and rear, and this included both short and long wheelbase cars.
The folks at VW North America are probably thinking "Gee, they don't make an extra-long rear mat for the long wheelbase car, so I guess we won't stock the 'normal' rear mat." The flaw in that logic is that the 'normal' rear rubber winter mat reaches up underneath the bottom of the front seats on a short wheelbase car (see photos above), on a long wheelbase car, the mat fully covers the passenger footwell, it just doesn't reach up under the front seats. Unless you are carrying professional basketball players in the back of your car, the normal rear winter floormat is all you need - can you think of any rear seat passengers who would stick their feet under the front seats of a long wheelbase Phaeton?
I will write VW back and tell them this - seems like they are asleep at the switch, there were 330 of these black/sun beige Phaetons shipped to North America last September and October, it's now a year later, and they still haven't got the floormat issue sorted out? Sheesh.........








PanEuropean


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

I went to my dealership (Volkswagen Richmond Hill, just north of Toronto, Canada) today to try and get some more information for SubSaharanTribesman about the winter floormats he is looking for.
The parts department specialist saw me coming in the door, and his first words were "Guess what - your floormats arrived." So, I honestly don't know what the problem is getting these things in the USA - we have them in Canada.
My dealer (the dealer principal) told me he would be delighted to do a group buy on these mats - CAD $80K or CAD $110K per set, the mats come complete with either a V8 or W12 Phaeton wrapped around them to protect them during shipping.







Seriously, though - the parts people at your local dealership should be able to get them, it was a pretty straightforward ordering process for me at my dealership, nothing special at all, about as complex as ordering an oil filter for a Golf.
I am very pleased with the mats - although they are the same general design as Golf winter floormats, they are made from a slightly different kind of rubber material. They are a bit shinier, and fit with "Swiss Precision" - there is less than a 1 mm gap between the mat and the sides of the footwell all around the mat. They have a good size lip all around them to contain liquids. The passenger side mat reaches way, way up at the front - it is surprisingly long.
PanEuropean
*Phaeton Front Winter Floormat Set Part Number*
_Interesting to note that the European part number starts with "3D0" and the North American part number starts with "3D1" - I have no idea why._








*Driver Side Winter Floor Mat*








*Passenger Side Winter Floor Mat*


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

Those should handle winter great! I just received my cocomats today! They are elegant looking sisel (sp?) type material. Vwguild originally recomended them to me. http://www.cocomats.com


----------



## Tail Spin (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Winter Floormats (WISVW)*

Need a poll...as if we in the US couldhandle another poll!
Coco mats (I never even considered these but they peak my interest) or the standard rubber winter mats that might not look as good but surely will get the job done?
Thanks everyone.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Winter Floormats (Tail Spin)*

I just picked up the Fall 2004 issue of 'DriverGear' (the VW accessories catalog) at my dealership - I notice that the floormats I have pictured above are now listed as available.
I don't know why the catalog shows two different part numbers (due to the two different kinds of fasteners) - all the Phaetons that were ever shipped to North America use the post-mod oval fasteners. In any case, if you get a set of mats with the round fasteners, it is very easy to swap out the round ones for the oval ones - your parts department staff will know how to do this, chances are they have a box of spare round and oval fasteners that they keep for just this purpose.
Michael
*Winter Floormats from Fall 2004 Driver Gear Catalog* page 31


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

I noticed that VW describes the Phaeton winter floormats as "low emission" on the paper label that comes with them. At first I thought this was a misprint (or maybe they had shipped me the California winter floormats, instead of the 49 state ones), but after looking at the mats, I realized that they have made a product change.
The same Votex rubber mats that I had for my Golf were slightly porous, and absorbed a bit of water. To a certain extent this made sense, rather than the water getting absorbed by your pant leg, it got absorbed by the mat. I guess, though, that having a source of water in the car would annoy the humidity control system on the Phaeton, so these mats now have a smooth, almost silicone-like surface on them.
I notice also that they are available in two colours: suffix 041, which is black, and suffix 528, which is grey. Whether VW of NA will stock the grey ones is another question.
Michael
*Label from Votex (not Vortex, but Votex)Phaeton Floormats*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

For comparison purposes, here is a photo of the "Monster Mat", which is a North American product. There is more info about the Monster Mat, including additional photos and part numbers, at this link: Phaeton Monster Mats.
*"Monster Mat" for Phaeton* (VW PN ZVW-379-007-A)


----------



## pap1050 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

Last week I purchased the front rubber mats from a dealership in Virginia Beach. They were the only dealership on the east coast that had mats. The computer showed three pair in Wisconsin but they were sold. Anyway, this dealership parts department knows what it's doing and is happy to help ask. Call the parts manager at 757-687-3465 and he'll be happy to help. The only thing he couldn't do was quickly find the rear mats so now he's searching that out for me. Anyone know the part number?
As to the mats themselves, they fit perfectly, look great and are lighter and thinner than Monster Mats (we have these in my wife's Touareg). They are very stable and do not shift. I am very happy with them.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

Not to change the subject, but... I found this photo on the web. Is this a mid-year production change? So far I haven't seen it on any Phaeton. They all are black, not color keyed to the seats.











_Modified by Paldi at 11:07 AM 1-6-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Winter Floormats (Paldi)*

Very interesting photo. First question I have is "Are you sure the photo is of a Phaeton?" Some other VW products, such as the Bentley Continental GT, use exactly the same design of seat controls, but just with different design knobs on the controls.
I wonder if it could be an Audi seat, or a Touareg seat, or a seat from a Bentley sedan. Or, perhaps even a seat in a low-volume specialty car, whose manufacturer sources certain components from VW. For example, I have been riding all week in a Land Rover that has the same rear seat door release handle in it as a MK III series Golf.
Michael


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

Just to let everyone know, the Monster Mats are now available from VW as a set of four. The all weather mats will only be offered for the front. Currently, there are some Monster Mats listed on ebay for the Phaeton.


----------



## versatec95 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
If I were to seek out a complete set of the 'standard rubber floormats' in grey color, directly from Europe, would the correct VW part numbers be:
3D0 061 501A 528 (front)
3D0 061 511A 528 (rear)

Thanks!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Winter Floormats (versatec95)*

Hi James:
Sorry to have missed your post (above) a month ago, when you first made it.
I have an inquiry in right now at my Zürich VW dealer, asking them to get me a set of rear floor mats for a LWB Phaeton, made of the same 'gummi' rubber material that the front floor mats are made of. When I left Zürich a few weeks ago, they had not yet received an answer back from the Swiss parts warehouse. Once I get back to CH - hopefully in the beginning of March, in time for the Geneva Auto Show - I will follow up, and if the rear floor mats for the LWB Phaeton did arrive, I will post photos and the part number.
In the meantime, you might be able to get a set of grey colour FRONT mats just by going to your local VW dealer and asking them to order the mats with the grey colour suffix. In theory, VW of NA does not stock them. But, I have had success in the past ordering 'non-North America' parts when the only difference is a colour code suffix. The parts manager will have to submit a special request to the logistics center - the way it works is, the special request is not for the part itself, it is to have the part with the desired suffix listed in the computer system. Once the logistics center agrees to do that, then your local parts manager just places the order in the normal manner, and eventually, the desired part shows up.
Michael


----------



## versatec95 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael, 
Thank you for the update. Please advise how the procurement of the rear grey LWB mats works out with the dealer in Zurich. So far, Volkswagen AG HQ has referred me to one of its manufacturers of mats for further assistance (= dead end). 
In the meantime, I'll try ordering the front grey mats through my dealer parts department..
Best regards,
James


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Winter Floormats (versatec95)*

Here's the details for the rear floormats, to match the above-mentioned front floormats: REAR Winter floormats for Long Wheelbase Phaetons (gummi mats).
Michael


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

Michael, could you please repost the pics from this thread, I just spent an hour and a half doing the Woolite thing on my mats, they came up pretty good








I think I am going to go with the European mats but I would like to see that they look like.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Winter Floormats (versatec95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *versatec95* »_Michael,
If I were to seek out a complete set of the 'standard rubber floormats' in grey color, directly from Europe, would the correct VW part numbers be:
3D0 061 501A 528 (front)
3D0 061 511A 528 (rear)

Thanks!

Just in case anyone is still interested, I have been trying to source grey rubber mats for my SWB Phaeton, which I imagined would look well with the crystal grey carpets. The above codes for grey mats are embossed on the back of my my black rubber mats which, in black, have a slightly different code. 
My UK supplier was unable to source grey mats so I contact Dresden who have just confirmed: 
"rubber floor mats are available in black only. As far as I know, the volkswagen parts service provides mats in grey for some other Volkswagen modells, but definitly not for Phaeton."
I thought I would post this to save others, and their VW outlets, the time I have spent on this!
PETER M


----------



## ra230824 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PeterMills)*

Just purchased the Monster Mats (Black) w/Phaeton decal at VW deal in Sterling, VA part #ZVW-379-007-A $103.23 (complete set).


----------



## jablum (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Winter Floormats (PanEuropean)*

I have a "05" 4 seater and bought the Winter Mats at Langon VW in Glastonbury, Ct where the car was pruchased in March, 2007 with 7,900 miles. he mats are woferful, fit with clamps and do not move. The carpets have been spared WINTER mess. Highly recommended


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Winter Floormats (ra230824)*

Make sure to post pictures of the mats!








Looks like you purchased the LAST set in the country!!!


_Modified by GS340 at 2:38 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Winter Floormats (GS340)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted again.

Michael


----------

